# 2019 VW Tiguan; added oil to car now blowing thick white smoke and engine is coughing?



## Unclereco (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello,

As the title states, my oil change countdown came on so i filled up the oil. After adding the oil the car started coughing and blowing thick white smoke. It's now being towed to a dealership, any ideas on what has caused this? I used the oil the manual recommend SAE 0w20, the brand was Castrol.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Your Tiguan might’ve caught the coronavirus from the new oil you put in, or your oil level was fine and you overfilled it causing damage to the internals of the engine which will not be covered under warranty. I’m thinking it’s the latter...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Unclereco said:


> Hello,
> 
> As the title states, my oil change countdown came on so i filled up the oil. After adding the oil the car started coughing and blowing thick white smoke. It's now being towed to a dealership, any ideas on what has caused this? I used the oil the manual recommend SAE 0w20, the brand was Castrol.


So your oil change date was coming up and you filled the oil? Did you change the oil or just "top it off"? If the latter, I would say you may have screwed the pooch as D3Audi said.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Unclereco said:


> Hello,
> 
> As the title states, my oil change countdown came on so i filled up the oil. After adding the oil the car started coughing and blowing thick white smoke. It's now being towed to a dealership, any ideas on what has caused this? I used the oil the manual recommend SAE 0w20, the brand was Castrol.



How much did you add?


----------



## Unclereco (Apr 6, 2020)

AkiraSieghart said:


> So your oil change date was coming up and you filled the oil? Did you change the oil or just "top it off"? If the latter, I would say you may have screwed the pooch as D3Audi said.


Ughh ffs really, I topped it up... but the dipstick was showing it had barely any oil, I put 5 quarts in it.


----------



## Unclereco (Apr 6, 2020)

vwbugstuff said:


> How much did you add?


5 quarts...


----------



## Unclereco (Apr 6, 2020)

Castrol GTX MAGNATEC Full Synthetic Motor Oil.


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

Dude you gotta be a lot more clear here. Did you drain the oil or did you just check the dip stick and add oil. The oil capacity for the tig is 5 qts, so if it was low and you "topped it up" with 5 qts you definitely overfilled it and God help you and the bill you're about to receive from your dealer.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

How long did you run the car for after adding the oil... If you only ran it a few seconds you might have some damage, but maybe not terrible.. if you ran it for a significant amount of time, like the others said you're looking at a big bill and possibly an engine replacement.


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

Unclereco said:


> Ughh ffs really, I topped it up... but the dipstick was showing it had barely any oil, I put 5 quarts in it.


How long did you go without an oil change???
Also drain the oil and redo your oil change and just pray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

theif1914 said:


> How long did you go without an oil change???
> Also drain the oil and redo your oil change and just pray
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too late for that, but there is time to pray since it’s at the dealer. If it was low on the dipstick did you just pour in 5 qts without checking? Oil countdown message is different than a low oil message. Trust me, I know this as I had a low oil message shortly after the dealer did my oil change. I added maybe half a quart and checked. Still low and still got the message. Added a little more and checked, still needed a little more but all it needed was a quart and had the dealer check for leaks. Again this is different than the message saying 500 mi to oil change. I hope you didn’t add 5 qts without even checking on a oil change notification message? If so be prepared I’m sorry to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclereco (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I will try to be as clear as possible...



2019 VW Tiguan 5100 km, never serviced 
Only thing i have done is add windscreen washer fluid 
Check oil light was not on but had a countdown that oil change was needed 
Oil change countdown finished and i needed to drive my car so i drove to the auto store and bought the oil 
Checked dipstick, faint oil mark on paper towel so proceeded to top up with oil 
Started car, car coughed and white smoke started coming out the back (5-10 seconds)
Left off for about 5 minutes, started up again and the car did the same thing
Turned off, decided to call tow truck 
Tow truck came, he asked me to reverse my car and pull up in front of the tow (2 minutes)
He then started my car and drove it up the ramp (I watched and filmed. 
Total minutes car would of been running with said problems, less than 5 minutes


----------



## Unclereco (Apr 6, 2020)

Unclereco said:


> Thanks for the replies. I will try to be as clear as possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok so you still topped it off with 5 qts? Were you on level ground? Did you consult the manual on how to check the oil? 5 minutes I think you won’t need a new engine, but I’ll defer to experts that known more about the 2.0 engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclereco (Apr 6, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok so you still topped it off with 5 qts? Were you on level ground? Did you consult the manual on how to check the oil? 5 minutes I think you won’t need a new engine, but I’ll defer to experts that known more about the 2.0 engine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did, 5 qts and i did check the manual, there wasn't anything really on the dipstick so naivety prevailed- empty, fill it up? I was on level ground, yes. I'm just trying to wrap my head around the screw up i may have caused, what exactly have I done to the engine, genuinely asking.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

Are you.blonde? Sorry...

I think it should be enough to discharge 4 quarters


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

This dude can't be serious. Lol


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

For future reference; if your car is low enough on oil to warrant 5 quarts, you most likely wouldn't have made it to the auto parts store--_especially_ in a 2.0L.


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Oof.

For future reference, the L-H on the dipstick is generally 1qt. If you are really off the dipstick, start a half qt at a time, then recheck the dipstick. Once you see oil back on the dipstick, you should be back within a qt. 

Chances are it's over filled and pushed a bunch of oil through the pcv system. Hopefully you didn't blow out and low end seals (rear main, front seal, etc). 

Best of luck. Let us know what the solution is!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

When I first read the post I immediately looked at the date of creation, thinking this is April 1st trick.

Hopefully the damage is not big, good luck and hopefully you learned your lesson.


----------



## Unclereco (Apr 6, 2020)

> wachu
> Are you.blonde? Sorry...
> 
> I think it should be enough to discharge 4 quarters


*There's plenty of dumb brunettes, and browns, and black haired folk!*



> M Diddy This dude can't be serious. Lol


*Unfortunately I am, hence the post on this forum haha. Snarky comments aren't helping me here! I understand that adding oil is basic to many (well so i thought) but not everyone has the same knowledge when it comes to this! *



> AkiraSieghart
> For future reference; if your car is low enough on oil to warrant 5 quarts, you most likely wouldn't have made it to the auto parts store--especially in a 2.0L.


*The auto store is less than a mile, one way. *



> 91beater
> Oof.
> 
> For future reference, the L-H on the dipstick is generally 1qt. If you are really off the dipstick, start a half qt at a time, then recheck the dipstick. Once you see oil back on the dipstick, you should be back within a qt.
> ...


*Noted, thanks. *



> OEMplusCC
> When I first read the post I immediately looked at the date of creation, thinking this is April 1st trick.
> 
> Hopefully the damage is not big, good luck and hopefully you learned your lesson.


*My wallet certainly will once i receive the call back from the dealer. *

Thank you for the replies, some helpful some not! I was in touch with the service department this morning, they advised me i had overfilled the oil... which as someone previously mentioned, voids the warranty. The guy explained that even though there was no oil on the dipstick doesn't mean it was empty, which i now know and if i had just brought it to them in the first placed this would have been avoided. The car was about 1 quart over, he mentioned the possible outcomes but until they can take a proper look he doesn't know yet what the final damage is... He said there is hope though that things may be ok and draining the oil/ refilling to the CORRECT amount may sort it out as there as no check engine/ warning lights coming on. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Waiting for the dealership outcome


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thick white smoke generally indicates burning coolant such as what you get with a badly blown head gasket, not burning oil. That said, with that much oil in it that generality may go out the window. Hoping for nothing serious.

508 Spec Castrol synthetic runs $7-8/qt at a dealership. Your Castrol was probably around $5/qt. Is an extra $15 -$20 for the oil all that bad? Of course, you know by now your choice of oil type had zero to do with your situation.

Should you get the worst news...new engine or something that will require a lot of parts and labor consider having another shop do the work. You're going to pay premium prices at a dealership.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Diego012 said:


> Thick white smoke generally indicates burning coolant such as what you get with a badly blown head gasket, not burning oil......


And how do you know the smoke was white?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Unclereco said:


> .....The guy explained that even though there was no oil on the dipstick doesn't mean it was empty.....


This must be your first vehicle, as all vehicle's dipsticks are basically the same. They are used to indicate the last quart of fill. This is why folks need to read the OM. The oil warning was not oil level, just a reminder to have the oil changed. Plus, you should have been checking the oil level from the dipstick at least once a month.


----------



## Unclereco (Apr 6, 2020)

Diego012 said:


> Thick white smoke generally indicates burning coolant such as what you get with a badly blown head gasket, not burning oil. That said, with that much oil in it that generality may go out the window. Hoping for nothing serious.
> 
> 508 Spec Castrol synthetic runs $7-8/qt at a dealership. Your Castrol was probably around $5/qt. Is an extra $15 -$20 for the oil all that bad? Of course, you know by now your choice of oil type had zero to do with your situation.
> 
> Should you get the worst news...new engine or something that will require a lot of parts and labor consider having another shop do the work. You're going to pay premium prices at a dealership.


I paid $42 for the bottle... Anyways, just got a call from the dealership. Everythings is in working order, thankfully! It still cost me $200, but from the replies seems i got off lucky with the possible outcomes.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Man you are lucky, and now take a moment to read the manual if you ever get a message/warning message. Only out $242 isn’t bad considering the alternative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

Glad it worked out for you and didn't end up being a costly mistake!


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

No one has asked this yet... Why on a 2019 with 5100 km or 3168 miles, with no prior oil changes, did filling up 5 quarts of oil, without draining any first, mean that he's 1 quart overfilled (per dealer)? That makes no sense, unless he had no oil in it to begin with or it burned 4-5 quarts of oil in that short amount of time or the dealer is lying. And why did the oil service light come on so soon?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dragonpalm said:


> No one has asked this yet... Why on a 2019 with 5100 km or 3168 miles, with no prior oil changes, did filling up 5 quarts of oil, without draining any first, mean that he's 1 quart overfilled (per dealer)? That makes no sense, unless he had no oil in it to begin with or it burned 4-5 quarts of oil in that short amount of time or the dealer is lying. And why did the oil service light come on so soon?


So, do you know the infor about the overfill is accurate? And, obviously, the "time for service" message is time/mileage determined from the date of manufacture, not the date of sale.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Unclereco said:


> I paid $42 for the bottle... Anyways, just got a call from the dealership. Everythings is in working order, thankfully! It still cost me $200, but from the replies seems i got off lucky with the possible outcomes.


That is good news! It still doesn't answer how you could put 5 quarts in and only be 1 qt overfilled, unless that was not an accurate comment by the service writer . Do you operate the car differently than the average owner, like hours and hours of idling time? As dragonpalm pointed out, with only 3000 miles you shouldn't have been 4 quarts low.

Sometimes it is hard to see the oil on the dipstick with these thinner oils, especially so with new, clean oil. You have to look for the top of the wetness sheen on the dip stick. Anyhow, since you can assume the dealership filled it up correctly, you should get familiar with checking the oil level now. Then keep an eye on the level over the next few weeks. If your engine was truly 4 quarts low there is something else wrong. Also check your owners manual for the specific type of oil required, these engines take special VW spec 508 oil and 6 quarts to refill after a drain and filter change.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

IowaTig said:


> Dude you gotta be a lot more clear here. Did you drain the oil or did you just check the dip stick and add oil. The oil capacity for the tig is 5 qts, so if it was low and you "topped it up" with 5 qts you definitely overfilled it and God help you and the bill you're about to receive from your dealer.


Oil capacity for the Tiguan is 6 quarts. Might have been a typo but figured I would mention it in case someone sees the post.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

dragonpalm said:


> No one has asked this yet... Why on a 2019 with 5100 km or 3168 miles, with no prior oil changes, did filling up 5 quarts of oil, without draining any first, mean that he's 1 quart overfilled (per dealer)? That makes no sense, unless he had no oil in it to begin with or it burned 4-5 quarts of oil in that short amount of time or the dealer is lying. And why did the oil service light come on so soon?


That's the same thing I was thinking. 5 quarts added and only 1 overfilled doesn't sound right. I'm thinking the dealer was incorrect in the amount it was overfilled or something else is wrong. Either way, lucky that wasn't a costly mistake for the owner. Wonder if it will show up on a Carfax when the next person goes to buy the car....


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

dragonpalm said:


> And why did the oil service light come on so soon?


Oil service light is time dependent not actual life of oil dependent. So when the vehicle was purchased and the PPI was done the oil service reminder wasn't reset. So the car took in to account the time it had been sitting on the lot waiting to be sold and the time the driver was using the vehicle. 

Also where was it said by the OP it was only 1 quart overfilled?


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Realistically being over for the short time that you drove it that way chances are you should be good. 1 quart is not an extreme amount but can do damage. Fingers crossed that you can walk away with only a lesson learned and no damage. 

That being said I can understand some of the comments even if a few might have been "Snarky". It should be common sense to not just look and put 5 quarts in because it was below the line. Even if you do an oil change and put 4 quarts in it will be well below the line giving the impression that it's super low. Adding the final quart will bring it right in the middle.

The advice I give everyone and I do on any car that I drive is to read the entire owner's manual. According to VW the procedure for checking and filing your oil is:










"Insert the oil dipstick into the guide tube again as far as it will go. If there is a marking on the oil dipstick, this marking must fit in the corresponding groove at the top end of the guide tube when inserting.

Pull the dipstick out again and read the engine oil level on the dipstick as follows: Ⓐ: do not refill oil . Continue to step 15. Ⓑ: oil can be refilled (approximately 0.5 l). Continue to step 8 or 15. Ⓒ: oil must be refilled (approximately 1.0 l). Continue to step 8."


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

EPilot said:


> ...
> 
> Also where was it said by the OP it was only 1 quart overfilled?





Unclereco said:


> Thank you for the replies, some helpful some not! I was in touch with the service department this morning, they advised me i had overfilled the oil... which as someone previously mentioned, voids the warranty. The guy explained that even though there was no oil on the dipstick doesn't mean it was empty, which i now know and if i had just brought it to them in the first placed this would have been avoided. *The car was about 1 quart over,* he mentioned the possible outcomes but until they can take a proper look he doesn't know yet what the final damage is... He said there is hope though that things may be ok and draining the oil/ refilling to the CORRECT amount may sort it out as there as no check engine/ warning lights coming on.
> 
> Lesson learned.


Regardless, something went very wrong:

If the car was only overfilled by 1 quart, that means the car was at 2 quarts (severely low) when the OP added 5 (capacity 6 apparently).

Or, the OP found a level below the dipstick point, (likely 1 quart low), then added 5 quarts, forcing a total of ~10 quarts into that engine.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

phlegm said:


> Regardless, something went very wrong:
> 
> If the car was only overfilled by 1 quart, that means the car was at 2 quarts (severely low) when the OP added 5 (capacity 6 apparently).
> 
> Or, the OP found a level below the dipstick point, (likely 1 quart low), then added 5 quarts, forcing a total of ~10 quarts into that engine.


Huh? The car takes 6 quarts. IF the dealership was correct and the car was only 1 qt high after adding 5 quarts, that means the car was 4 qts low when the OP added the 5 qts of oil. 

I've long ago learned to take what dealership service writers say with a grain of salt. Many are clearly unaware of a car's mechanical workings and often say the most ignorant things in order to make a sale or just to give an answer. Now if the mechanic drained the engine and 7 quarts came out, then the next question is how much burned in the short while it was running? How much got into the intake system? Is the PCV connection to the intake before the turbo (likely) so did they drain the intercooler? Etc.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

IbsFt said:


> Huh? The car takes 6 quarts. IF the dealership was correct and the car was only 1 qt high after adding 5 quarts, that means the car was 4 qts low when the OP added the 5 qts of oil.


Yes, we're saying the same thing.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

IbsFt said:


> ....I've long ago learned to take what dealership service writers say with a grain of salt. Many are clearly unaware of a car's mechanical workings and often say the most ignorant things in order to make a sale or just to give an answer.....


No. They just get really tired of dealing with owners that think they are little princesses or are really clueless.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

phlegm said:


> ...
> If the car was only overfilled by 1 quart, that means the car was at 2 quarts (severely low) when the OP added 5 (capacity 6 apparently).
> 
> ...


Ahh got it, you are saying there were 2 quarts left in the engine....the "(severely low)" made me think 2 qts low


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m thinking it’s a typo by the dealer since OP stated he only got a notification it was time to change oil not the warning saying you’re oil is low. Even if you look low on the dipstick it doesn’t mean you’ve lost 4 qts of oil. Plus if he didn’t check properly per the guidance in the manual even just pulling out the dipstick and looking isn’t a reliable indicator. I’m not knocking on the OP, but the knowledge of the events warrants one to believe he didn’t check the dipstick properly leading him to believe he needed to add 5 qts. Plus if you’re burning/losing that much oil, it wouldn’t be hard to imagine he would notice a spot in his garage/driveway or even smell burning oil at times driving or stepping out of the car with the engine running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Agreed, if OP was really down to 2 quarts, there would be a significant indication of a leak somewhere, not to mention a "check oil" light - not just the oil change interval notice.

As mentioned, suspect it is an error on the dealer's side re being 1 quart overfilled. That said, if the work order really indicates just 1 quart, that's a huge win for the OP. Hard to know if 1 quart of overfill negates warranty, but seeing "5 quarts overfilled" on a work order would certainly be problematic down the road.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Agreed, if OP was really down to 2 quarts, there would be a significant indication of a leak somewhere, not to mention a "check oil" light - not just the oil change interval notice.
> 
> As mentioned, suspect it is an error on the dealer's side re being 1 quart overfilled. That said, if the work order really indicates just 1 quart, that's a huge win for the OP. Hard to know if 1 quart of overfill negates warranty, but seeing "5 quarts overfilled" on a work order would certainly be problematic down the road.


Yea they may have helped him out for the long run. Cool if the dealer did so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokebomb1! (Mar 12, 2019)

*Throwing white smoke*

Sounds like you messed up seriously, and got real lucky.Its not uncommon for a new Tiguan to use oil.The new oil is really thin.It is VW special,you might as well go to the dealer and purchase a quart.For what a new car costs,you need to be more pro active.Before leaving the house to fuel,check your oil.Add a bit and see what it raised on the stick if needed.You need a paper trail,in case the consumption doesn't settle down.My 2019 Tiguan was down about a 1/3 quart at 800 miles.After that it settled down,at about 8,500 it took another 1/3 quart,at that time I changed early,as we were going on a 2,000 mile round trip vacation.I didn't want to compromise my warranty and go over the 10,000 miles.I also did an oil analysis, I wanted a paper trail on my oil,and the way I operate.I've read about gas oil dilution in the Honda CRV.My report came out great.Long story,short,you really have to be pro-active.I'm a retired semi-driver,I've been around vehicles, just my thoughts.My .02.


----------



## 2000_glss (Apr 23, 2011)

The oil spec is 509.00 and is full synthetic. Adding 5quarts of oil you probably ruined the sealing ability of the rings through drowning... you probably voided your warranty.


----------



## garymathe (Jul 15, 2019)

Holy smokes! (pun intended) I still think this is an April Fool's joke to see how we react, but if not, this is a great example of how a tiny bit of knowledge is often worse than no knowledge. OP only had a very vague idea how to check the oil level and how to top it off which almost destroyed his brand new engine. If this had happened to me 30 years ago when I knew nothing about car maintenance, I certainly would have consulted my manual or someone knowledgeable before I did anything. This just goes to show how it's impossible to make cars fully idiot proof. Did the OP think that cars just use up all the oil between oil changes like it was fuel, and then work fine without any lubrication? We need to teach some basic physics in high school.


----------



## americanstandardtele (May 31, 2014)

This has got to be the densest, most unthinking thing I have seen anybody do to a car in a long time. Not dumb, just incredibly unthoughtful. Dude, you should not touch your car's hood ever again. Don't even look at it. Just don't get within five feet of the engine, and you should be safe. You got off so incredibly lucky. Wow. Wow. Wow.


----------



## americanstandardtele (May 31, 2014)

garymathe said:


> Holy smokes! (pun intended) I still think this is an April Fool's joke to see how we react, but if not, this is a great example of how a tiny bit of knowledge is often worse than no knowledge. OP only had a very vague idea how to check the oil level and how to top it off which almost destroyed his brand new engine. If this had happened to me 30 years ago when I knew nothing about car maintenance, I certainly would have consulted my manual or someone knowledgeable before I did anything. This just goes to show how it's impossible to make cars fully idiot proof. Did the OP think that cars just use up all the oil between oil changes like it was fuel, and then work fine without any lubrication? We need to teach some basic physics in high school.


That is what I am thinking, this has got to be an April Fool's joke. Should not be taken seriously. Somebody is just bored. This is on the same level as filling up your blinker fluid, so cannot be true.


----------



## MNJetta2013 (Sep 19, 2014)

Unclereco said:


> Hello,
> 
> As the title states, my oil change countdown came on so i filled up the oil. After adding the oil the car started coughing and blowing thick white smoke. It's now being towed to a dealership, any ideas on what has caused this? I used the oil the manual recommend SAE 0w20, the brand was Castrol.


For future reference, the oil change count down only measures time and/or distance, not the amount of oil in the crankcase. Always use the dipstick for that and keep 8n mind that even if there is absolutely no oil on the dipstick at all, it may only be down about two quarts. Always check the dipstick while you are putting oil in at the rate of about half a quart at a time.


----------



## suspicionofignorance (Jun 13, 2017)

Jiffy Lube will be around forever....!


----------



## LeftCoastVWlover (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm old enough to remember when we had auto shop in high school and you learned real world practical applications. I too at first thought this had to be a joke but I guess not. Before either of my kids were allowed to drive they knew the basics of oil changes and how to change a flat tire. It was a good thing too as one night my daughter and three friends had a flat at the coast and they were in an isolated area with no cell service and ten miles from the nearest town. While two of the boys and the other girl (who's car it was) were dumbfounded on what to do, my daughter had the spare on in fifteen minutes.


----------



## Tiguan_STL (Apr 14, 2019)

Unclereco said:


> Hello,
> 
> As the title states, my oil change countdown came on so i filled up the oil. After adding the oil the car started coughing and blowing thick white smoke. It's now being towed to a dealership, any ideas on what has caused this? I used the oil the manual recommend SAE 0w20, the brand was Castrol.


You added to much probebly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimdom (Dec 10, 2004)

*As the title states, my oil change countdown came on so i filled up the oil? Seriously?*

I really don't like it when people post smirk in response to car questions, but for this thread I would make an accommodation. You guy should not work on your car. If it needs fluid top-off, I think it is best to get someone else to do it. Reading your thread has been very frustrating because you don't describe your problem in a way that shows you even knew what you were looking for when you used the dipstick.


----------



## outtapdx (Jan 10, 2019)

*it will be ok*

The oil change light came on to remind you to go in for your first service.
It wasn't necessary to add oil.
The dipstick is very hard to read and I have an 11 year old Tiguan and it has been
overfilled with oil several times (not quite that amount,) and generally the oil leaks down the 
front axle and into the oil pan and the dealership will tell you that you need 90 million things- that you don't.

Basically, they need to drain and change your oil- like the service light suggests.
You started it, it smoked, it's going to be ok.
Did you get a message like: critical engine failure go to workshop?
I've had those messages, and they generally mean something is seriously broken,
but if you didn't get that message you probably just made a mess.

When they get back to you, and tell you stuff- don't take them at your word.
I've had 2 different dealerships tell me I needed new front brakes when I went in for service over 2 years,
and when a more serious problem occurred the dealership I brought it to had a brake special, so I told them to do the front brakes that the other dealerships insisted I needed,
they were like- you've got more than half a pad on your front brakes but your back brakes will be needing changed within the year so
if you want to get the special, we can do those. I said fine and luckily I did because the calipers were failing and covered under extended warranty.

You should contact a vw service provider that is not a dealership- one of those local vw wizards that can clean your engine.
You are going to spot oil on your driveway and garage floor for a very long time.


----------



## Loophole64 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just for future reference, When your car says it is time for an oil change, that does not mean you can't drive your car. If you drive it for thousands of miles without getting it changed, it can cause problems, but it just means it's time to make an appointment and get the car in when you get a chance.

The reason oil needs to be changed is that it gets dirty from lubricating your engine over time. it does not get used up like fuel. It is in a closed system (ish). Occasionally cars burn oil when they are brand new and getting broken in, or if they are in poor condition, but it would be very rare to need to add several quarts.

It is very unlikely that the car was as low on oil as you thought. You need to run the engine for a few minutes before checking the oil. Then you need to pull the dipstick out, wipe it off, stick it back in, pull it back out, and then read the dipstick. If you don't do this you will not get a good reading.

Even if your oil was so low that it barely registered on the dipstick, that would not mean the engine oil was empty. It means it's something like 1 quart low. Proper procedure is to add a half quart or less, then repeat the above steps, including running the engine, to re-check the oil. Repeat until it is at the full mark.

When someone changes your oil, they do just that. They are not filling up your oil, they are removing the old oil and then replacing it with clean oil.

I hope your engine is ok and you learned a lesson without it being too expensive!


----------



## advash (Aug 27, 2002)

OP what did you tell the dealer when you had it taken in? 

Unless the dealer was worried about VW not covering warranty I doubt the dealer measured - weighed the oil. So 1 QT or 2 QT I doubt they cared.  More then likely they just did an expensive oil change, and spirited test drive. 

I wonder how much oil the car burned during its overfilled state. Even in its short period I bet it consumed a bunch to make the plume of smoke. 
Wonder how the CAT will look after all this.... 


Lesson learned for OP and others, oil should be added after checking the dipstick really really really well.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds like you were not checking the dip stick correctly or something like that?


----------

